# WorldMark site is down?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2013)

I cannot log into WorldMark.  What is the deal with that?  I need to confirm two weeks I have on hold through the portal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe Google Chrome is blocking me from WorldMark's site?


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 4, 2013)

Working 4 me


----------



## rhonda (Apr 4, 2013)

Working for me (Safari).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have problems with Google Chrome, but IE is really awful for me.  IE has a conflict on my computer and deletes Adobe Flash Player.  I switched to Google Chrome and have different issues altogether. 

It did work later that day, but I don't know why I had problems for a while.  No explanation as to why I sometimes cannot even get into Hotmail.  I have to do something else fairly soon, plus I know Google is rather a bad guy in the browser world.


----------



## mnmrsjjp (Apr 6, 2013)

Try Firefox.  When I have problems on a website with IE I switch to Firefox and everything usually works fine.


----------

